# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mendoni se Edi Rama poshtëron besimtarët mysliman?

## Antimafia

*Fotografi e bërë të premten me 14 Maj 2010*

----------


## Black_Mamba

Edhe kto ne mes te rruges falen,cka dojn me tregu se qenkan me musliman se muslimani turp,xhamia eshte falu ne xhami e jo rrugeve.

Ndersa per Edi Ramen ai eshte kopil fund e krye.

----------


## ILMGAP

ka noj gjo tjeter ......... qe do shfrytezoni ............ per tndalu protesten ?

gjithcka .......... doli elsa ............... "rruci i ka pushkatuar nenen"
kaloi rrugen edvini ................. "poshteroi muslimanet"
shkoi rama ne paris ................ "i la grevistet ndersa per vete shkoi te clodhet"
sfutet rama ne greve ............... "pse rama nuk u fut ne greve"



-----------

kot ....... shqiptar me ......... kot  :i ngrysur: 

jeni per tardh keq per Zotin. Merrni armet dhe bejeni si duhet.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Rruga eshte e qytetareve, jo e mjekroshave. Edi Rama ka fituar pike me kete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

*S'i vëj faj Edi Ramës, fajin e kanë atë mjekrroshat që nxjerrin sixhade në mes të rrugës publike, gjoja se s'kanë vend ndërsa brenda xhamia është thuajse bosh. E kam parë me sytë e mi, nxjerr njëri sixhadet në rrugë çdo vakt që vjen falja, edhe pse në 70 % të rasteve asnjë njeri nuk falet në ato sixhade, dhe në 30% të rasteve 3-4 veta. Po më hipokrizia është se xhamia ka shumë pak veta brenda, por këta mjekrroshët i nxjerrin sixhadet në mjedis publik sa për show. Fallcitet!*

----------


## injejti

Edi ramen e ka poshtru ZOTI,

edhe gruan e vet e qet cullak , qka po lypni nga psyhopat.

nuk e ka vendin ky njeri i qmendur tek muslimant, ky e ka vrndin te ndonje terapi ose diku ku flitet per prestutcion,

----------


## sleep

Po Edi rama ku nuk ka familje, mendoni ju se do respektoj besim, e per me teper ate Musliman?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Se do myslimani te zere trotuarin cfare? Te ecin ne rruge te tjeret?

----------


## derjansi

edi rama duhet te fluturoje lol

trotuari e rruga jan te muslimanve

----------


## uvejsa

Kam pershtypjen qe ky njeri e ka degjuar aromen e vdekjes se tij, andaj dhe po kerkon hallallin rreth e cark Tiranes. Andaj nuk ka sesi te mos hallashtiset edhe me muslimanet.

----------


## muslimani72

le te hece,kurdo ja futin nje bombe ne xhep hahaha

----------


## drifilon

> *Fotografi e bërë të premten me 14 Maj 2010*




Se kjo e falura ne rruge nuke eshte ne rregulle mendoije se nuke e kontestone askushe ..

Pore edhe ky provokimi i RAMES eshte nje gomari apsolute e pa pranushme dhe kjo te bene te mendoshe se ne shqiperi nuke ka tolerance fetare aqe me teper kure ky provokime vjene nga askushe tjeter pore nga vete shefi i opozites dhe kryetari i bashkise se kryeqytetit shqiptare aqe me teper kure ky eshte edhe i besimite Orthodokse ...

----------


## INFINITY©

Nje besimtar qe eshte duke ju lutur Zotit, nuk e vret shume mendjen se kush i kalon prane, por vazhdon me lutjen e tij, sic po ben ai mbrapa. Po ky mjekroshi para e la lutjen pergjysem se kaloi nje njeri afer tij apo u eksitua nga Rama dhe e harroi Allahun. Sa fallco qe jane ca njerez.

----------


## The Clown

po keta njerz ky si sheh lool ...keta jane njerz te mesjetes per te,keshtu qe s'eshte cudi edhe nese ta kishim pa ka i shurron keti ne mjekerr.

----------


## Nete

> *Fotografi e bërë të premten me 14 Maj 2010*


Pse iu vie qudi!!! nga ky narkoman,kriminel pritet edhe shum tjera...maniak!!!

----------


## drifilon

> po keta njerz ky si sheh lool ...keta jane njerz te mesjetes per te,keshtu qe s'eshte cudi edhe nese ta kishim pa ka i shurron keti ne mjekerr.




Kote nuke mundeshe ta arsyetoshe me keto teorira idiotike qfare mendone ti se shqiptaret jane aqe idiote sa ti bindeshe ti me teza te tilla idiotike ,po mire ata te cilet luten-falen ne kisha e manastire  njerez te mesjetes jane ata apo ata hebrejte te cilet veshen dhe duken si vampira me ato mantilet e zylyfet e tyre si dreqen njerez te mesjetes jane ata .

----------


## Mau_kiko

Poshteron???? A e di kuptimin e fjales poshteron, apo se kur kjo fjale perdoret????
Me sakte duhet te ishte shprehur: "Edi Rama fyen/ofendon besimtaret mysliman"

Nejse, nuk eshte cudi kjo qe ka ndodhur, ky e ka treguar haptazi qe eshte antiislamist me kohe. Po ajo qe nuk kuptoje une eshte... *pse po falen ne mes te rruges?*

----------


## Nete

> Poshteron???? A e di kuptimin e fjales poshteron, apo se kur kjo fjale perdoret????
> Me sakte duhet te ishte shprehur: "Edi Rama fyen/ofendon besimtaret mysliman"
> 
> Nejse, nuk eshte cudi kjo qe ka ndodhur, ky e ka treguar haptazi qe eshte antiislamist me kohe. Po ajo qe nuk kuptoje une eshte... *pse po falen ne mes te rruges?*


Me mir thuaje ky ka treguar se eshte nje qyqar,i cili manipulon edhe me popullin e vet,shihet shum qart kjo kush sheh realitetin.

----------


## drifilon

> Poshteron???? A e di kuptimin e fjales poshteron, apo se kur kjo fjale perdoret????
> Me sakte duhet te ishte shprehur: "Edi Rama fyen/ofendon besimtaret mysliman"
> 
> Nejse, nuk eshte cudi kjo qe ka ndodhur, ky e ka treguar haptazi qe eshte antiislamist me kohe. Po ajo qe nuk kuptoje une eshte... *pse po falen ne mes te rruges?*



Pse kta falen nuke paraqet ndonje problem apo rrezike per shqiptaret , Pore se shefi i opozites dhe perfaqsuesi i me teper se qysmes se shqiperise eshte antiislamiset ky eshte nje problem shume i madhe per shqiptaret dhe kombine shqiptare kure dihet se ne rangune kombetare mbi 90% e shqiptarve i perkasine fese islame ..

At?her shtrohet pytja kushe eshte ky Edvin Kristaqe Rama kushe e solli kushe e mbane kushe e drejtone kushe e dirigjone kushe e financone qfare kerkone ky preije shqiptarve cili eshte vizioni i ti per shqiperine qfare deshirone ky preije shqiperise ku deshirone ky ta qoije shqiperine kushe e perkrahe pse e perkrahine pse e votijne pse i binden urdhrave te tija disa shqiptare sa eshte e ngriture vetdija e shqiptarve te cilet votoijne ket njeri i cili e urren fene-besimine e shumices shqiptare...

----------


## Kasumi

te pakte jane ata qe dojne komunizmin ne kete shekull por Rama dhe tipat e tille duan qe Shqiperia te mbetet ne vend por me qudit fakti se edhe nje pjese e popullit po e perkrahin Ramen dhe kjo eshte nje pengese qe Shqiperia ti ofrohet BE-se

----------

